# A3 1.8Ts Mods after stage 1 remap



## Albinhj (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello! I have owned my A3 1.8 Ts for about 6 months and recently got a stage 1 remap and making an estimated 215Hp/320Nm and loving it! and im now looking for some easy mods to get some more ponies that dont require a new tune. Not looking to spend huge amounts of money since i want to save up for a S3. Im not the most cunning person when it comes to cars but learning is part of the fun!


----------

